# Spring Turkey Licenses Remain



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Spring Turkey Licenses Remain*

The 2006 spring wild turkey lottery has been held and 326 licenses
remain in six units. These licenses will be issued only as a first
license - only one license per hunter - and are available on a
first-come, first-served basis, reports Carrie Whitney, licensing
supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

Licenses remain for the following units: Unit 06, Bowman County, 55
licenses; Unit 15, Emmons County, 41; Unit 19, Grant and Sioux counties
and a portion of Morton County, 91; Unit 21, Hettinger and Adams
counties, 61; Unit 31, Mountrail County, 57; and Unit 45, Stark County,
21.

Only paper applications mailed to or delivered to the Game and Fish
Department's Bismarck office will be accepted for these remaining
licenses. Hunters who do not have a license for the 2006 spring season
can print out an application for mailing at the department's website,
gf.nd.gov; or call 328-6300 to request an application.

Only North Dakota residents are eligible to apply.


----------

